# Hello Everyone



## johnbairstow (14/4/18)

Hello 

I am new here, this is my first post. 

I hope to get my required info from the forum. 

thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Welcome to the forum @johnbairstow 
You will find lots of info here and many helpful experienced vapers
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/18)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Vaporator00 (14/4/18)

Welcome @johnbairstow! Hope you find your rabbit hole here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/4/18)

johnbairstow said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here, this is my first post.
> 
> ...



hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (14/4/18)

Welcome, are you a cricketer for the poms?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/4/18)

Hi @johnbairstow,
If u don't get ur required info here you won't anywhere. Lots of helpful people here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (14/4/18)

Welcome @johnbairstow 

Enjoy your stay here and all the info you need you will find here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

Welcome @johnbairstow, 
Grab a coffee, chuck some clouds and start reading through the forum. You'll come away very educated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johnbairstow (16/4/18)

thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

johnbairstow said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here, this is my first post.
> 
> ...



Welcome @johnbairstow!  Relax, make yourself at home ... we're all friendly, helpful people here.


----------

